# strain breakdown



## Ruffy

i found this and havent seen it on here. i hope its correct! enjoy
Marijuana strain breakdowns
                       by                  hxxp://misshightimes.com/users/sargehart74/"]i,                            Thu Oct 14, 2010 3:26 pm          

Armageddon Skunk = G13 Hash Plant × Maple Leaf × BigBud 
Afghani1 = Original Afghani, very resilient, extensively cross bred- landrace indica 
Afghani Gold = Original Afghani selected for strong flavour 
Afghani Skunk = Afghani x Superskunk 
A-K = Afghani #1 x Hindu Kush (F-1 hybrid) 
AK-47 = Afghani x Nepali x Hindu Kush x Southeast Asian sativas natural bred and selected 
Al Green = Hindu Kush x Haze 
Amethyst Bud = Super skunk x Big Skunk Korean x Jack Herer 
Apocalypse = Blue Kiev x Apollo 11 
Apollo 11 = C'99 (male) x Genius / [ShivaSkunk x JH f2] x ShivaSkunk 
Apollo 13 = P.75 (male) x Genius [10% Shiva Skunk] 
Arjan's Haze#2 = Neville&#8217;s Haze x Super Silver Haze x Laos 
Arjan's Haze#3 = Haze x Laos 
Arjan's Ultra Haze = Neville&#8217;s Haze x Cambodian x Laos 
Aurora Indica = Afghani x Northern Lights 
Australian Blue = Ducksfoot x Blueberry 
Avalon = Afghani x Blueberry 
B-52 = White Widow x LionHeart 
B-52 = Big Bud x Skunk (male) 
BCGA Orange Crush = Cali-Or. x Blueberry 
Belladonna = SuperSkunk x BigSkunkKorean 
Biddy Early = Early Pearl/Skunk x Warlock 
Big Bang = Skunk x Northern Light x El Ni&#324;o 
Big Bud = Skunk#1-Hybride von der Sacred Seed Company (Critical Mass) 
Big Bud (Sensi) = SA a X BB X Skunk 18.5 (Afghani) 
Big Bud Afghani = Afghani1 and Big Bud cross breed selected for yield and quality 
Big Buddha's Cheese = Cheese x Afghani (male) 5x bx. 
Big Sur Holy Weed = Zacatecas Purple x Transkei x Afgani (IBL) 
BlackBerry = The Black(seed) X Afghani 
Black Berry = WL Doblegum x Blueberry 2x bx 
Black Bubble = Black Domina x Bubblegum x ??? 
Black Cherry = AirbG13 x C99 X Ort x C99 X Blkberry x CherryAk 
Black Domina = Mr. Nice x (Ortega6/Afghani x Mr. Nice) 
Black Domina = Afgani x Ortega6 x Hash Plant 
Black Goo = Blue Bubble Juice [male] x Black Bubble 
Black Jack = Black Domina x Jack Herer 
Black Mamba = Blue Bubble Juice x Black Domina 
Black Pearl = Blackberry x Blueberry x Skunk 
Black Russian = (cherry)AK-47(male) X SomAblaze Black Berry(female) F1 
Black Spice = Silver Spice x G13 x Black Widow 
Black Widow = Brazilian Sativa x South Indian hybrid 
Black Widow = White Widow x Black Pearl 
Blockhead = SWT#3 x Colombian Sativa 
Blueberry = Juicy Fruit (Highland) Thai x Afghani (male) 
Blue Bubblejuice = Blueberry x Bubblejuice (Juicy Fruit x Bubblegum) 
Blue Goo = Blue Bubble Juice x Double G(G13Hpx Gum13) 
Blue Haze = Original Homegrown Haze x original BlueBerry 
Blue Hen = Greenhouse SSH x DP Blueberry 
Blue Hun = Blue Hen x BGS Blue Russian 
Blue Kiev = AK47 x BGS Blue Russian 
Blue Pearl = Silver Pearl x Blue Haze (male) 
Blue Rocker = California Orange x Marley's Collie x Black Domina x Juicy Fruit 
Blue Rocket = Blue Rocker x Blue Bubble Juice 
Blue Russian = orignal Blue Hen x Juicy Russian 
Blue Satellite = S.O.L.'s Shishkaberry #3 (male) x D.J. Short's Blueberry Sativa 
Blue Thunder = Blueberry x Matanuska Tundra 
Blue Thunder (RM) = Kodiak Lavender x Blueberry Sativa 
Blue Thunder 13 = Blue Hen {female} x MrNice G13HP {male} 
Blue Velvet = Purple Thai[Oaxaca Gold x Chocolate Thai] x Afghani male 
Blue Widow = White Widow{male} x Blueberry{female} 
BOG Lifesaver = [Jacks cleaner x DJ Short's Blueberry] x Bogbubble x Bogbubble 
BOG BogBubble = WL Bubblegum X WL Bubblegum 
BOG L.S.D = [(WL Bubblegum X WL Bubblegum) X Subcools JCB] X NYCD 
BOG BoggleGum = [whitelabel BG x BC Seed Co NL#5] x BG x BG x BG 
BOG Grape Punch = [(WL Bubblegum X WL Bubblegum) X NL5] X [(WL Bubblegum X WL Bubblegum) X Subcools JCB] 
BOG Sour Bubble = [WL Bubblegum X WL Bubblegum] X [WL Bubblegum X WL Bubblegum] 
BOG Sweet Cindy99 = SWT#3 X C99 f2 
BOG Blue Moon Rocks = (WL Bubblegum X WL Bubblegum) X BlueMoon [not bluemoonshine] 
Brazilian = Santa Maria (Gold) 
Bubba Kush = OG Kush x White Label Bubblegum 
BubbleGum = The lineage is Big Skunk with some NL#5 [source = medicine man/OG] 
Bubble Gum = grower's selected mostly Afghani indica from Indiana.  U.S.A. Parent strains from: Afghanistan/Mexico/Columbia/Unknow/Holland 
Bubbleberry = Bubblegum[female] x Blueberry[male] 
Bubblefunk = NL#5 x Bubbleberry 
Bubblejuice = Juicy fruit x Bubblegum 
Buddha = female Northern Lights/Shiva/Haze x male Northern Lights/Shiva/Skunk 
Buddah's Citron = Vietnam Black x (Tangerine x Vietmam black) 
Burmaberry = Shiskaberry #3 x Burmese (male) 
California Orange = Thai x [Afghani x Acapulco Gold] = Thai x Early Girl 
Canna Sutra = Reclining Buddha x Sensi Star 
Chemo = Universität in British Columbia für Chemoterapiepatienten in Labor gekreuzt (indica) 
Cheese = Sensi Skunk#1 variation 
Cherry Melon = Cherry Ak47 x Jack Candy 
Chocolate Chunk = Hawaiian Indica x Chocolate Thai x Hindu Kush 
Chocolate Thai = Thai landrace sativa 
Chronic (Slyder) = NL x Afghan x NL / NL x Big Bud x Afghan 
Chronic (Serious Seeds) = Nl/Sk x Nl/AK-47 
Cinderella 99 = Jack Herer x (ShivaSkunk x sensi Jack Herer) 4x bx. 
Citrus Skunk = Skunk #1 (male) x California Orange 
Cocainnabis = HAZE (P1female/IBL) x GOLDUST (P1male/Columbian Gold x Lambsbread) 
Colombian (Gold) = Santa Martha (Gold) 
Colombian Red Bud = Colombian landrace sativa 
CondoLeezza99 = Cinderella 99 f2 mother x POG G-13 (male) 
Cotton Candy = Haze (male) x Afghani/Blueberry 
Crazy Daze = Nevilles Haze/Panama Red Haze X g13 bw 
Critical Mass = Afghani x Original Skunk #1 (Big Bud) 
Danny Boy (Killer Taco) = Killer Queen (female) X Ortega / C99 (male) 
Delta 9 = Isis [female] x Flo [male] 
DNL (Diesel/Northern Lights) = Skunk(RFK)/Hawiian x NL 
Double Bubble = Black Bubble x Double G 
Double Dutch = pre 2000 Chronic x Warlock 
Double G = Gum13 x G13HP 
DoubleGum = Bubblegum (Serious) x Bubblegum (TH) 
DSD = Deez's Sour Diesel: Reeferman's Sour Diesel X REZ Sour Diesel 
DTC99 = Durban Poison x Thai x Cinderella99 
Ducksfoot = Maple Leaf x Aussie Sativa 
Early Girl = Afghani x Mexican Sativa 
Early Pearl = Early Girl x Polly (Polyanna; Californian Sativa '70s.) 
ECSD (East Coast Sour Diesel) = (Chem Dawg x Super Skunk) x (Super Skunk/Sensi NL) (male) 
El Nino = Haze x Super Skunk x Brazilian x South Indian 
Endless Sky = Iranian Indica x Grenadine 
Firecracker = A Willem's Wonder-dominate Willie D male pollinated two Willem's-dom pheno Willie D girls 
First Lady = White Widow x Asian originates from Mazar-i Sharif, Chitral, Kandahar,- Afghani and Pakistani indicas 
Five O = NL#5 x Hawaiian Indica 
Five Way - A varied Afghani cross breed 
Flo = Purple Thai[Oaxaca Gold x Chocolate Thai] x Afghani male 
Four Way = 25% Indica, 25% Ruderalis, 25% Northern Lights and 25% Skunk #1 
Free Tibet = Nepali Hash Plant x Afghani/Hawaiian 
Free Tibet (Quebec Seedbank) = Sk#1 x NL 
Fuma con Diablo (Titan's Haze) = Skunk #1 [mother] x Original Haze [father] 
Fumar con Dios = Original Haze x The Pure (or. Sk#1) 
G12 Skunk = Maple Leaf Indica × G13 Hash Plant 
G13 = Afghani indica special laboratory variation- US Government engineering 
Gainesville Green = Columbian x (Vermont) Afghani 
General's Daughter = (G13 x Northern Lights) x Cinderella 99 
Ghaze = G13 clone X Uber Candy Haze 
Gian Haze = Original Haze hybrid 
Glass Slipper = Super Skunk x Cinderella99 
God Bud = God x Hawaiian x Purple Indica 
Grapefruit = This is a 75% C&#8217;99 x 25% strong fruity sativa??? /steve says it was a clone only... 
Great White Shark = White Widow x Super Skunk 
Green Giant = BigBud [female] x Shiva Skunk [male] 
Green Goddes = Citral x Afghani Hawaiian x G13 Haze (male) 
Green Spirit = DP Big Bud x DP Skunk #1 
Grenadine = (Niagara X Shiva) X G-13 
Guido = Killer Queen x G13/BlackWidow 
Gum13 = Sensi's G13HP (mr.nice) x Le Canna's Bubblegum


----------



## Ruffy

Gainesville Green = Columbian x (Vermont) Afghani
General's Daughter = (G13 x Northern Lights) x Cinderella 99
Ghaze = G13 clone X Uber Candy Haze
Gian Haze = Original Haze hybrid
Glass Slipper = Super Skunk x Cinderella99
God Bud = God x Hawaiian x Purple Indica
Grapefruit = This is a 75% C99 x 25% strong fruity sativa??? /steve says it was a clone only...
Great White Shark = White Widow x Super Skunk
Green Giant = BigBud [female] x Shiva Skunk [male]
Green Goddes = Citral x Afghani Hawaiian x G13 Haze (male)
Green Spirit = DP Big Bud x DP Skunk #1
Grenadine = (Niagara X Shiva) X G-13
Guido = Killer Queen x G13/BlackWidow
Gum13 = Sensi's G13HP (mr.nice) x Le Canna's Bubblegum
Hawaiian Snow = Hawaiian x Laos
Haze = Thai (50%) x Columbian x Mexican x Jamaican
Haze Mist: Indian Haze
Haze Skunk = Original haze x selected Skunk varients
Heavy Duty Fruity = Killin Garberville {male} x [Mendocino Hash Plant x Seattle Big Bud] {female}
Herijuana = Killer New Haven Strain x Petrolia Headstash
HOG = Hindu Kush x Afghani
Hollands Hope = Afghani x Skunk
Hypnoberry = Chronic x Blueberry
Ice = Afghani x Skunk x NL x Shiva
Ice (Female Seeds) = Skunk Special X White Widow
Ice Princess = Cindy '99 {female} x GreenHouse White Widow {male}
Inca Spirit = natural strain from Peruvian Andes (Green Nature x Viking)
Island Sweet Skunk = Skunk#1 x Sk#1/Haze (male)
Island Sweet Skunk = Sweet Pink Grapefruit X Big Skunk #1
Jabberwocky = (Thai x Colombian) x Haze
Jack Candy = F2 of Jack Flash 98'(Sensi)
Jack Flash = JackHerer x SuperSkunk (®bySensiSeed)
Jackhammer = Superjack X Blockhead
Jack Herer = Skunk #1 x Northern Lights #5 x Haze
Jackie O = Jack Candy (@ 87.5% line-bred) x Cali-Orange (also @ 87.5% line-bred)
Jacks Cleaner = Jack Herer x Lemon Thai
Jack's Cleaner = (Pluton x Purple Kush x NL#5) x Jack Herer (male)
Johnny Blaze = Neville's Haze x DJ´s Blueberry (male)
Juicy Fruit = Golden Triangle (Highland) Thai x Northern Lights
Juicy Russian = Juicy Fruit X AK47
Juliet = Cinderella99 x NYCD (male)
Kal- X = Afghani/Skunk x Hash Plant
Kali Mist = Haze x Skunk hybrid / Cambodian sativa x Silver Haze
Kali Mist (Western Winds) = Cambodian (25%) x Columbian (15%) x Thai (50%) x Afghani (10%)
Kerala Krush = Indian Skunk
KGB = Afghani x Burmese
KG- One = Kahuna x God Bud (male)
Klitschkov = Blue Kiev x Sudden Impact
Killer Queen = Airbourne G13 x C99
Killin' Garberville = Hawaiian Sativa x Afghani
Kryptonite = Blue Satellite X Oaxacan
Kush Skunk - Hindu Kush x Skunk #1
Kushage = S. A. G. E. (male) x O. G. Kush
Kwik Kali = Stuporsonic X Western Winds aka Kali Mist (male)
Kwiksilver = South African x Afghani
L.A. Confidential = O.G.LA Affie x Afghani
Lambsbread = Jamaica x Skunk#1
Lavender = Super Skunk x Big Skunk Korean x Afghani-Hawaiian
Leda Uno = [K.C.33 x Brazillian sat.] x [K.C.606 x LEDA] male
Legends Ultimate Indica (L.U.I.) = Ortega x Sweet Tooth #2
Lemon Kush = Master Kush x Lemon Joy
Lemon Skunk = Citrus Skunk x Skunk #1
Lemon Thai = Thai landrace sativa
LGS = Super Skunk x Northern lights
Lieu Hanh = Viet Combo x Neville's Haze
Lieu Hanh99 = Lieu Hanh x Cinderella99
Lifesaver = Subcool's Jack's Cleaner x DJ shorts Blueberry x BogBubble
Love Potion #1 = Colombian Gold x G-13 sativa pheno
Love Potion #9 = Love Potion #5 x Northern Lights
L. S. D. = Lifesaver x Sour Diesel
M3 = AK-47/Haze x Hashplant
M8 = Durban Poison x Thai sativa
M39 = Sk#1 x Northern Lights /M39 = Shiva Skunk/
Mango = [KC special select x KC33] x Afghani
Marley's Collie = Jamaican Sativa (Haze varies) x Afghani Indica
Martian Mean Green = SharksBreath X G13 Haze
MassSuper Skunk = Critical Mass x Super Skunk
Matanuska Tundra = Ruderalis from Alaskan Northland (Matanuska Walley)
Mazar = {"afghani skunk"} Afghani x Skunk #1
MedicineMan = White Widow x Afghani (Californian)
Mendocino Madness = North. Californian indica x Kwiksilver (male)
Mexican Sativa (Acapulco gold, Oaxacan Lime Green, Zacatecas Purple, Guerrero Gold, Michoacan Red Hair) = Pakistani Hash Plant x Durban Poison
Micanopy Moonbeam = Lifesaver x Jack"s Cleaner (male)
Mighty Haze Candy = NCGA Mighty Chemo Widow x Über Candy Haze female
MK Ultra = OG Kush x G13
Morning Glory = true-breeding Hawaiian Sativa/Afghani X Shiva Skunk
Morning Glory (Barney's) = Santa Maria x Afghani
Mother's Finest = Haze /male/ x Juicy Fruit /female/ x Jack Herer /male/
Mr Bubble = Kali Mist x Bubble Gum
Mr Nice = G13 x Hash Plant.
Mullumbimby Madness = traditional South- Asian and landrace Australian (Nth NSW in Aus) sativa mix from "Old Mother": Thai (50%, female) x Colombian Sativa (25%, male) x Bangladesh Sativa (25%, male)
Nebula = Sweet Tooth x Haze mix (male)
Neville's Haze = Haze with a 1/4 NL#5
New York City Diesel = Diesel Bagseed (probably orig, not sour) X (Afghani X Hawaiian)
NYCD = (bagseed East Coast Sour Diesel) x Mexican Sat. x Afghani
Northern Berry = NL5 x Blueberry
Northern Lights = Thai x Afghani
Northern Lights (Seedsman) = Afghani/Skunk No. 1/Haze
Northern Lights #1 is a true-breeding Afghani (Sensi)
Northern Lights #2 = Hindu Kush x Thai
Northern Lights #5 = NL x (G13 x NL) (20 years long selected)
Northern Lights#5 (Reeeferman version) = Northern Lights x (Northern Lights / Thai)
Northern Lights #9 = NL#5 X White Widow X Durban Poison
Northern Lights#5 x Haze = Electric Haze = (B.C.) Extreme
Northern Lights 5 × Haze 5 = NL5 × NL5 x Haze (same as The Dope)
Oasis = selected Northern Lights #2
Orangina = Blue Bubble Juice x DP Cali-O [female]
Orange Crush = AE77 CaliO X DJ Shorts Blueberry
Orange Spice = Double G x DP WW male
Original Diesel = (SensiNL X MassSuperSkunk) X Dawg/Chem
Original Gangsta Kush (O. G. Kush) = White Lable Bubble Gum X Sensi Seed Hindu Kush
Original Haze = true bred Nepali sativa
Ortega = Californian Indica x Afghani
Ortega Indica #1 = Ortega Indica x Kush Hybrid 1.2
Ortega Indica #2 = Hash plant/NL#1 x Ortega Indica
Ortega Indica #3 = Ortega Indica x Nothern Lights #1
Papaya (Mango) = KC33 x Afghani
Passion#1 (Amstel Gold) = Skunk x Californian Indica
Peak 19 = Matanuska Tundra x Stonehedge
Petrolia Headstash = crossing of some potencial selected Afghanis
Pot of Gold = Skunk No.1 (male) x Hindu Kush (female)
Princess = P88 = C99's mom = JH x (ShSk x JH) 3x bx.
PukkaSkunk = Super Skunk x Super Silver Haze
Puna Budder = Hawaiian x Afghani
PureSkunk = 25% Afghani, 25% Mexican Acapulco Gold and 50% Colombia Gold
Purple Princess = Heavenly Haze x (Afgan Goo / Haze)
RFK = NL X Shiva
ReCon = Mutant LA Confidential x Cannadential
Rock Bud = Super Skunk x Big Skunk Korean x Afghani x Afghani/ Hawaiian
Rocklock = Warlock x Rockstar
Rock Star = Rock Bud x Sensi Star
Romberry = Romulan x Blueberry (male)
Romulan = OG Kush x Afghani
Rosebud = True Blueberry x White Rhino
Rosetta Stone = Ginger-Ale /Cafe Girl (female) x Genius (male)
S.A.G.E = [sativa???] x Haze x Afghani
Santa Maria = Brazilian landrace sativa
Sensi Star = Northern Lights#1 x Afghani /x Haze/Skunk?/
Sensi Star = Big Sur Holy Weed x Afghani indica
Sex = Burmese x Haze (male)
SharksBreath = Great White Shark x Jamaican Lambsbread
Shiskeberry = [Red & Yellow Afghani's] x Dj Short Blueberry [male]
**** = Afghani x Sk#1
Shiva Haze = 25% Skunk #1, 50% Northern Lights, 25% Orginal Haze
Shiva Shanti (I) = (Garlic Bud/Skunk) x Afghani
Shiva Shanti II = (Garlic Bud/Skunk) x Afghani x (Skunk/Mazari)
Shiva(Skunk) = NL x Skunk
Shiva Skunk = Nevils NL #5{basic 5} x Skunk #1 [male]
Silver Haze{sensi} = Silver Pearl x Haze
Silver Pearl = Early Pearl x Skunk #1 x Northern Lights
Silver Spice = Endless Sky x Orange Spice
Sirius Skunk = 50% Gian Haze, 25% NL5 and 25% BigBud
Skunk#1 /Skunk No. 1 = The Pure/ = Columbian Gold x [Acapulco Gold x Afghani]
Skunk#1 = (Columbian x Afghan#1) X Acapulco Gold
Skunk{Sacred Seeds Co.} = Afghani x Columbian x Thai
SkunkBerry = Skunk x Blueberry
Sour Diesel = Mass.Super Skunk x Chem {dawg}
Sour Diesel = [(SensiNL X MassSuperSkunk) X Dawg/Chem] X DNL
Sour Diesel = Mexican Sativa (female) x Chemo (male)
Sour Mist = Kali Mist x double Sour Diesel (male)
Sour Saver = [Sour Diesel 1.5 x Lifesaver] x [Sour Saver v1 x Lifesaver] x Sour Saver v1 x Sour Saver v1
Southern Lights (White Star) = Sensi Star x NYCD
Special K = (Columbian x Mexican x Thai) x Afghani
Strawberry Cough = Strawberry Fields x Haze
Strawberry Haze = Swiss sativa x NL5 Haze Mist
Strawberry Spice = Strawberry Cough x Jabberwocky
StoneHedge = Cambodian x Western Winds
Sudden Impact = Mr Nice G13 HP(male)Sensi '99 x AK-47(cherry pheno) Serious Seeds '97
Sugar Blossoms = Californian Indica x White Widow [lemon pheno]
Sugar Klingon = [Bubblegum x O.Sag Blueberry x Aloha 98 widow]Klingonberry x Fig Widow Queen[Fig Skunk x Aloha 98 Widow x C99]
Super Haze (DP) = Haze x Sk#1
Super Haze = Super Skunk{female} x [nl#5 x haze female]
Superjack = Wonderbud x C99 (male)
Super Sativa Plus = Hawaiian Sativa x BC Biker Bud (male)


----------



## Ruffy

Super Silver Haze (Mr. Nice) = [NL#5 x Nevilles Haze] x [Skunk#1 x Nevilles Haze]
Super Silver Haze{Greenhouse} = (NLxHaze) X (Sk#1xHaze)
Super Skunk = Afghani x Skunk #1
Star Gazer = Endless Sky x Bubbleberry male
Stinky Hash = Sk#1 x Hash Plant
Swazi Safari: Swazi Skunk
Sweet Tooth = Sweetpink Grapefruit x Blueberry {male} x Grapefruit f1 {backcrossed to mother}
Tangarine = Thai landrace strain
T.N.T = [Northern Lights x Skunk] x [Afghani #1] x [Afghani x Skunk]
TRC Devestator = Garlic Bud x Skunk
TRC Devestation = [Shiva {garlic bud} x Afghani] x Skunk
TRC Texas Mystic = Alaskan Trainwreck x Sweet Tooth #4
Texada Timewarp = Blueberry x Canadian early Sativas x Afghani
The Church = Swiss sativa x Skunk x Super Skunk x Northern Lights
The Doctor = Great White Shark x South Indian x Super Skunk
The Dope = NL#5 x NL#5/Haze (male)
The Hog = Hindu Kush x Afghani (male)
The Pure = This is the original Skunk#1
The Real McCoy = Haze x Skunk [60/40]
The Real McCoy = Hawaiian x Skunk
Time Bomb = Texada Timewarp x Blueberry
Trainwreck = Afghani x [Lowland Thai x Mexican/Columbian]
Tropicana#1 = Tropical Treat mother (mostly Colombian) X Sweet Tooth BX2 P1Five Way = A varied Afghani cross breed
Uber Candy Haze = Vietnamese Black x White Widow Thai and the Hawaiian x Neville's Haze
Ultimate Moonshine = LUI x Blue Moonshine
Ultra Haze#1 = Nevilles Haze x Cambodian x Laos
Viet Combo = Early Vietnamese x Vietnamese(black)
Warlock = Skunk x Afghani (Mother: Skunk x (Skunk x Afghan) 1st gen. Father: Skunk x (Skunk x Afghan) 3rd gen.)
Western Winds = Kali Mist
Widowrella = Cinderella99 x White Widow (male)
White Haze = White Widow x HG Haze
White Rhino = White widow x Afghani (California Indica)
White Russian = AK47 x White Widow
White Satin = White Widow x Mr. Nice
White Widow = Brazilian x South Indian
White Widow = First Lady x Shiva Skunk
Willie D = William's Wonder X NYC Diesel f1
Willie Nelson = Vietnamese x Nepali Highlander (Highland Nepalese)
Wonderberry = Bubbleberry x Williams Wonder
Zacatecas Purple = Mexican landrace strain


----------



## Locked

I think ozzy posted this already but always good to hve another....


----------



## burner

Great find ruffy..very informative. Should be a sticky :aok:


----------



## Ruffy

thanks burner!! you & hamster share this :48:


----------



## Hick

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=57233


----------



## Ruffy

& i thaught i had a keeper lol. ozzy why are you so good?? you can erase this


----------

